
Seattle makes history with electric garbage truck - erentz
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/05/seattle-makes-history-with-electric-garbage-truck/
======
tomohawk
Hydraulic hybrid is much better for this application. Cheaper, and captures
much more of the braking energy.

[https://www.hydraulicspneumatics.com/waste-
management/ohio-t...](https://www.hydraulicspneumatics.com/waste-
management/ohio-town-welcomes-first-hydraulic-hybrid-garbage-trucks)

------
StillBored
56miles, and 600 stops.

The latter sounds like the limiting factor, where I live the garbage truck
stops at every house on the block, which very quickly adds up.

The question that seems to remain unanswered in the article is whether the
truck fits into the existing working patterns or will require a second truck
charging while the crew is utilizing the first.

~~~
Gibbon1
I think so too. A garbage truck when loading is likely only making 5mph if
that. 56 miles then is ~10 hours. Thing that would eat miles is the distance
between the service area and the transfer station.

